# Apple: Nutzt Virenscanner!



## Newsfeed (2 Dezember 2008)

Apple ermuntert offiziell Anwender von Mac OS X, Antivirensoftware zum Schutz ihrer Systeme einzusetzen. Die Aufforderung dürfte Anwender irritieren, hängt Apple doch in der Community der Nimbus an, unanfällig für Schädlinge jedweder Couleur zu sein.

Weiterlesen...


----------

